# Just installed illuminated door handles & 2013 ebony wood trim w/ ambient lighting!!



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

Well I just installed and wired new door handles with backlighting...looks pretty cool at night! I also liked the look of the new dark (almost black) 2013 Engineered Ebony wood trim (I especially like they put the aluminum strip at the top of the wood door trim now) so I put that in and wired up the ambient lighting...also looks pretty cool at night!

Door Handle Light










Lit Door Handle










Door Handle Reverse Side










Ebony Trim










Ebony Dash


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

looks good :thumbup: did you have to take whole dash apart?


----------



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

wh1te09gti said:


> looks good :thumbup: did you have to take whole dash apart?


No. Though consequently I have had the dash apart previously. I did have to take all the doors apart though which is a bit of a pain.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

*illuminated door handles*

Pretty cool! 

Where have you gotten those? Are they already pre-wired or you needed to pull all the cables?
Have you bought just the lights or the whole handle?

It looks very good! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

jgeraldini said:


> Pretty cool!
> 
> Where have you gotten those? Are they already pre-wired or you needed to pull all the cables?
> Have you bought just the lights or the whole handle?
> ...


They are not prewired, I had to wire them in. For everything to fit properly OEM I had to buy the whole handle assemblies, the reverse clamps for the handles, the fiber optic LED lights and the connectors & wires.


----------



## OnlineAlias (Apr 16, 2011)

jbcc said:


> They are not prewired, I had to wire them in. For everything to fit properly OEM I had to buy the whole handle assemblies, the reverse clamps for the handles, the fiber optic LED lights and the connectors & wires.


Holy smokes, I was looking into doing this. How much were the parts? I'd love to see a write up on the procedure.


----------



## pop and lock (Apr 13, 2003)

I love those handle lights! curious on how much you spent on these...you should do a write up on this :thumbup:


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

jbcc said:


> They are not prewired, I had to wire them in. For everything to fit properly OEM I had to buy the whole handle assemblies, the reverse clamps for the handles, the fiber optic LED lights and the connectors & wires.


Part numbers and a How-To???

Come on, don't hold out.


----------



## washanobotit (Dec 29, 2010)

where did you find the dash? I Seen it on omeplus but it was over 1200. Did you find it elsewhere?


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

What's the part numbers for the illuminated door-release assemblies?


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Nice work. Looks really nice. Now you have me wondering if I should take apart my door handles and add my own LEDs to make illuminated pulls like I did on my old B5. Was fairly easy and looked awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*sigh...

Just when I thought there were no more OE lighting "upgrades" I need to look into.


----------



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

Will post part #'s as soon as I find the boxes & paperwork.


----------



## ts210 (May 3, 2012)

*Ebony Trim*

Where did you find the wood trim?


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Here are part numbers for the install of the door handle illumination:
Thanks jbcc

You need four door handles:

2 - 3C8837113EVAL
2 - 3C8837114EVAL

Four fiber optic LED lights:

2 - 3C8919011
2 - 3C8919012

Four connectors:

4 - 4B0972623

Four service wires:

4 - 000979009E

Four handle clamps:

2 - 3C8837197A
2 - 3C8837198A


----------



## DMBAdict04 (Nov 21, 2003)

ts210 said:


> Where did you find the wood trim?


I'd also like to know ...was it affordable? Would love to lose the trim and get something darker.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

VdubTX said:


> Here are part numbers for the install of the door handle illumination:
> Thanks jbcc
> 
> You need four door handles:
> ...


You spent like $300 just for some door handle lights? Damn...


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

njm23 said:


> You spent like $300 just for some door handle lights? Damn...


As if the ambient lighting wasn't enough...... :screwy: SMH.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

njm23 said:


> You spent like $300 just for some door handle lights? Damn...


Nope. Just posting up the part numbers for those that want to do this. People spend a lot more money on wheels or suspension than this interior lighting mod. To each his own.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Looks awesome man! Congrats on that excellent upgrade! And the best is that everything is OEM.

Do you have the instructions to do the install?

Thanks!

Beto


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

VdubTX said:


> Nope. Just posting up the part numbers for those that want to do this. People spend a lot more money on wheels or suspension than this interior lighting mod. To each his own.


I guess you have parts available at cost to you.. Cause i priced it out and thats what any of us would pay. 

I think it is awesome, but was just saying that's a lot of money for 2 little lights haha. :thumbup:


----------



## InvertedB (Jan 31, 2005)

njm23 said:


> I guess you have parts available at cost to you.. Cause i priced it out and thats what any of us would pay.
> 
> I think it is awesome, but was just saying that's a lot of money for 2 little lights haha. :thumbup:


He's not the OP.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

njm23 said:


> I guess you have parts available at cost to you.. Cause i priced it out and thats what any of us would pay.
> 
> I think it is awesome, but was just saying that's a lot of money for 2 little lights haha. :thumbup:





InvertedB said:


> He's not the OP.


This. Like I said, I only posted the part numbers for those that want to do it. The OP did it but didn't post the part numbers here. He PM'd them to me and I put them up.


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

InvertedB said:


> He's not the OP.





VdubTX said:


> This. Like I said, I only posted the part numbers for those that want to do it. The OP did it but didn't post the part numbers here. He PM'd them to me and I put them up.


hahaha, slight overlook on my part. :laugh:


----------



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

njm23 said:


> I guess you have parts available at cost to you.. Cause i priced it out and thats what any of us would pay.
> 
> I think it is awesome, but was just saying that's a lot of money for 2 little lights haha. :thumbup:


Actually it will cost you more like $250 if you buy from the right place. Also, it is 4 little lights (1 per door handle), not just 2.

Me likey things that light up.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

jbcc said:


> 2.
> 
> Me likey things that light up.


Do too. :thumbup:

If I were keeping my CC for more than another year or so, I would be all over this mod. As it stands now, I have put in $125 on footwell lighting, $225 on foglights with another $90 on HID's, $60 on clear turns....only mods done are light up ones. :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2012)

Threads like this are causing me to modify my car that i said i would leave stock:banghead:. 

Any part numbers for the trim? And can we see some high quality pictures of the trim. I'm now debating between Piano black and the Ebony.


----------



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Threads like this are causing me to modify my car that i said i would leave stock:banghead:.
> 
> Any part numbers for the trim? And can we see some high quality pictures of the trim. I'm now debating between Piano black and the Ebony.


I will try to get some better pics. I would definitely go with ebony, it looks black with an nice woodgrain unless it's in direct sunlight and then it looks black with dark rich brown woodgrain stripes in it.


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Threads like this are causing me to modify my car that i said i would leave stock:banghead:.
> 
> Any part numbers for the trim? And can we see some high quality pictures of the trim. I'm now debating between Piano black and the Ebony.


i recently installed piano black trim
i think piano black doesn't come in new platform (with drawer and no clock)
in the other hand, ebony trim comes in new platform with clock and metal trim on top of each door trim
i also would like to know the part number and price for the ebony trims


----------



## shep37 (Aug 29, 2011)

*Help with install*

Hello, I am doing this mod and had a few questions...what source did you tie the lights into and was there VAG programming needed? What other suggestions do you have for the install process??


----------



## redleon (Jun 2, 2012)

*Hello*

Good afternoon. I really want to do the same thing that you create one! Spare all I have already ordered. If you did everything yourself, then share the information. Where to connect illumination knobs and lights in the door? What kind of connectors are plugged in the block window doors? It is also very interested in the long encoding vag?


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

I have a 2010 VR6 4motion with black and tan interior, and it came with the older brown wood trim (not the darker ebony you have here). Also instead of the "clock" I have the big hazard push button. Where did you get the wood trim from? I can't seem to find it anywhere. Also, can you swap the hazard button for the clock? Curious how this was all done and where you got it all....


----------



## Pookie64 (May 9, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> I have a 2010 VR6 4motion with black and tan interior, and it came with the older brown wood trim (not the darker ebony you have here). Also instead of the "clock" I have the big hazard push button. Where did you get the wood trim from? I can't seem to find it anywhere. Also, can you swap the hazard button for the clock? Curious how this was all done and where you got it all....


 Here's the wood trim for 08-10 CC with the two trays and hazard button on the middle: 
http://www.oemplus.com/trim-kit-beltline-p-724.html 

I don't have this but ran across the web site last week. But the NutTree (wood?) version is $1500. I don't know what Vavona is but it's also around $1500.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

I saw those trims prices before and it's pretty fat money IMO.


----------



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

usaf-lt-g said:


> I have a 2010 VR6 4motion with black and tan interior, and it came with the older brown wood trim (not the darker ebony you have here). Also instead of the "clock" I have the big hazard push button. Where did you get the wood trim from? I can't seem to find it anywhere. Also, can you swap the hazard button for the clock? Curious how this was all done and where you got it all....


 The ebony trim is hard to come by because it's so new, but I'll try to dig up the part #'s. 

Use this link for ambient lighting wiring and coding. The door handle illumination can be wired or spliced into the same pins. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-wiring-amp-coding&highlight=ambient+lighting 

The dash retrofit was much harder and more involved and requires some dash modification and rewiring and repinning several connectors. I don't recommend it unless your very good at problem solving. 

And yes, everything was expensive unfortunately.


----------



## AndreJurse (Mar 22, 2011)

VdubTX said:


> Here are part numbers for the install of the door handle illumination:
> Thanks jbcc
> 
> You need four door handles:
> ...


 Hello Everybody, 

So I decided to upgrade the interior of my 2010 3.6 V6 CC adding the illuminated door handles. Following the part numbers mentioned above I ordered the parts with Worldimpex and today I receive the order. 
Unfortunatelly after checking the items, there is a problem in list, the part number for the Door Handles are incorrect. 
First I´ll attach pictures from the parts assembled in my car. 

Driver: 










Passenger: 










Rear Left: 










Rear Right: 










Part Numbers Informed: 










113EVAL is in the bottom of the image and 114EVAL is in the top. 

Only the Driver side has the interruptor to open the doors and the other handles this part is blank. 
So beyond this point I would like to know if someone knows the correct part number or can help me to find the three part numbers needed to start this retrofit 

Door Handle Passenger: 
Door Handle Rear Left: 
Door Handle Rear Right: 

The other items it seems they are correct after finished I´ll prepare a DIY. 

Regards


----------



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

AndreJurse said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> So I decided to upgrade the interior of my 2010 3.6 V6 CC adding the illuminated door handles. Following the part numbers mentioned above I ordered the parts with Worldimpex and today I receive the order.
> Unfortunatelly after checking the items, there is a problem in list, the part number for the Door Handles are incorrect.
> ...


 Those numbers were exactly what I ordered and they were all correct. All of them had lock buttons. I would double check world impex didn't order you the wrong ones. If you got one right, then obviously the other 3 were ordered wrong. Look and tell me what the part #'s are actually imprinted in the plastic on the back of the parts. We will go from there.


----------



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

Nevermind now I understand what you are saying. In your car only the driver door has a locking button? 

Hmmmmm. 

I'm sorry for the confusion but in the U.S. the CC's have lock buttons on all 4 door. I will do a little research but I am afraid I don't know the part #'s for the blank handles offhand.


----------



## AndreJurse (Mar 22, 2011)

jbcc said:


> Nevermind now I understand what you are saying. In your car only the driver door has a locking button?
> 
> Hmmmmm.
> 
> I'm sorry for the confusion but in the U.S. the CC's have lock buttons on all 4 door. I will do a little research but I am afraid I don't know the part #'s for the blank handles offhand.


 Don´t worry, I sent an email to the seller and let´s see if he can find the levers without the locking button. 
If exists this model without the locking button will be good otherwise I´ll need to rewire everything in all doors. 
Appreciate if you find any information. 

Regards


----------



## shep37 (Aug 29, 2011)

I do have a question, and am sorry if was already brought up, but while I was looking at the part numbers, it got me curious if the door handles for the front left and front right are the same part numbers, because that is what those part number posts look like.


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

One is left and one is a right so the last three numbers should be one different from the other.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

FYI to anyone who cares.... but you can get everything you need off of vwpartscenter "dot" net for $199.80 for the handle lights.

Also instead of spending money on the repair wires from VW.... do yourself a favor and buy the equivalent crimp connection you can insert from mouser. 

http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail...=/ha2pyFadujV0ybmXhJGKHnQTrzWXwmJPJc3AIxr1zU=

$0.12 a piece vs $9 - $16.

Also, for those who don't want the "BLACK" trim.... here's the other options:

*3C8 837 113 E* +
*OKB - Desert Beige*
*VAL - Satin Black / Chrom*
*OKR - Brown*


----------



## steaks (Jun 14, 2015)

usaf-lt-g said:


> FYI to anyone who cares.... but you can get everything you need off of vwpartscenter "dot" net for $199.80 for the handle lights.
> 
> Also instead of spending money on the repair wires from VW.... do yourself a favor and buy the equivalent crimp connection you can insert from mouser.
> 
> ...


Very late to the party, but I just got a CC and am looking into this mod. Has anyone bought the Mouser parts? Do you really have to order a minimum of 100 connectors? Also, are the service wires able to be substituted with wire from a spool, or is there something more specific about the OE wires? I'm unable to find the connectors (4B0972623) and service wires (000979009E) on vwpartscenter or oemplus to compare.


----------



## JWadle (Jan 3, 2012)

*Ebony Wood*

OP: I know others have asked this, but I haven't seen your response. Do your have the part numbers, source and price you paid for the ebony wood trim. I considered this for my '14 VR6, but it was around $2K. Did you find a reasonable price?

Thanks.


----------



## Playmaler12 (Nov 29, 2015)

Can same light kit be used in a gti mk5?


----------



## superdave67 (Sep 14, 2014)

Are there any working images of these illuminated door handles? It seems all of the image links are broken. Would like to see what this looks like. Anyone have any pictures of this mod?

Thanks all.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> FYI to anyone who cares.... but you can get everything you need off of vwpartscenter "dot" net for $199.80 for the handle lights.
> 
> Also instead of spending money on the repair wires from VW.... do yourself a favor and buy the equivalent crimp connection you can insert from mouser.
> 
> ...




Bruh, did u do this?


----------



## EsTeTicu (Feb 11, 2008)

For RoW & Europe versions, with lock button only on the driver side, the part numbers are:


1 x 3C8837113 J VAL
1 x 3C8837113 H VAL
2 x 3C8837114 H VAL

I checked them myself in ETKA and then also found them in this tutorial: http://modyfikacje-vw.blogspot.com/2016/09/illuminacja-klamek.html


----------

